# 250 Rs - Rear Slide Cable Adjustments



## mommy2boyz

Hi -

I have noticed on our last couple of camping trips that the rear slide in our 2011 250 RS seems to be sloping downward more than I remember. I feel like my head is lower than my feet when we sleep. I realize that there needs to be a little bit of a slope on the roof of the slide so that water drains away, but wondered if anyone in this forum has specs or suggestions on maintaining the rear slide cable tension. I see that there are two cables on the right side (inside facing the bed) that I believe are the right ones to adjust...not sure if tightening these will do the trick and what the resulting roof slope should be.

It would make sense that these cables need to be tightened over time to set the "stop distances", both extended and retracted.

Any help from the forum is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## duggy

mommy2boyz said:


> Hi -
> 
> I have noticed on our last couple of camping trips that the rear slide in our 2011 250 RS seems to be sloping downward more than I remember. I feel like my head is lower than my feet when we sleep. I realize that there needs to be a little bit of a slope on the roof of the slide so that water drains away, but wondered if anyone in this forum has specs or suggestions on maintaining the rear slide cable tension. I see that there are two cables on the right side (inside facing the bed) that I believe are the right ones to adjust...not sure if tightening these will do the trick and what the resulting roof slope should be.
> 
> It would make sense that these cables need to be tightened over time to set the "stop distances", both extended and retracted.
> 
> Any help from the forum is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zach


I've never had to adjust my cables on out 2011 250RS. There are instructions printed, somewhere around the slide motor. They explain the process fairly well. For any amount you tighten one cable, you have to loosen the cable opposite to it. By opposite, I mean, each of the four support points has a cable heading in, and out. You can't adjust the "in cable", without making a similar but opposite adjustment the "out cable". The easiest way to tell if the cables have stretched is; when the cable that is supporting the weight is tight, under tension, how much slack is in it's opposing cable. It won't be "tight", but it shouldn't have more than about a 1/2" sag in it's length. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## mommy2boyz

Duggy - Thanks for the info on how the cables work. I reviewed the owners manuals I received and I removed the trim in front of the motor, but didn't see any instructions for adjustments. Fully extended there are a couple of cables that are slack (non-pulling direction). I may be over thinking things here, but it seems like the adjustment is off. Does your bed slide have a noticeable downward slope when extended?

Another way of looking at it. When the bed slide is out, should the gap between the trim and the supporting wall be constant from the top down to the bottom? Mine is about 1/4" at the top to somewhere closer to 3/4 at the bottom. When we purchased this TT, the bed slide had an exterior lip that was missing caulking and subsequently allowed water and mold to develop near the corner (pillow area). The dealership removed the damaged wood, but I wonder if they caused the head end of the slide to sag lower than it should with all the work they did.

Anybody out there have a diagram or an adjustment spec that I can review?

If not, I will probably save this for the PRO$.

Thanks everyone,

Zach


----------



## deanintemp

I have noticed a number of newer rear slide units of various manufacturers "sagging" toward the rear end. Makes me glad that I have the "older" style external supports. Hope you are able to solve this and offer input to some of the other folks here!


----------



## mommy2boyz

Found: http://norcoind.com/bal/downloads/accuslide/accuslide_service-manual.pdf


----------



## Leedek

mommy2boyz said:


> Found: http://norcoind.com/...vice-manual.pdf


Thanks for sharing the manual. I will try to look today to see if this is how Outback's slide works. I searched a lot yesterday and found little. I really appreciate it when the original poster of the problem gives information on how the problem is solved. KUDOS to you my friend!


----------



## Brooklinite

Leedek said:


> Found: http://norcoind.com/...vice-manual.pdf


Thanks for sharing the manual. I will try to look today to see if this is how Outback's slide works. I searched a lot yesterday and found little. I really appreciate it when the original poster of the problem gives information on how the problem is solved. KUDOS to you my friend!








[/quote]

x2. Hope I never need it.


----------



## katoom400

mommy2boyz said:


> Duggy - Thanks for the info on how the cables work. I reviewed the owners manuals I received and I removed the trim in front of the motor, but didn't see any instructions for adjustments. Fully extended there are a couple of cables that are slack (non-pulling direction). I may be over thinking things here, but it seems like the adjustment is off. Does your bed slide have a noticeable downward slope when extended?
> 
> Another way of looking at it. When the bed slide is out, should the gap between the trim and the supporting wall be constant from the top down to the bottom? Mine is about 1/4" at the top to somewhere closer to 3/4 at the bottom. When we purchased this TT, the bed slide had an exterior lip that was missing caulking and subsequently allowed water and mold to develop near the corner (pillow area). The dealership removed the damaged wood, but I wonder if they caused the head end of the slide to sag lower than it should with all the work they did.
> 
> Anybody out there have a diagram or an adjustment spec that I can review?
> 
> If not, I will probably save this for the PRO$.
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Zach


was adjusting the cables the fix? we just spent our first week in our new 2014 250rs and it seems the rear is sloped quite a bit. the way you described the trim inside is exactly how ours is....I think it need adjusting.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Beef

My wife and I just got our 2013 back from the dealer. Apparently the cables were installed incorrectly at the factory. A day and a half of work for them, but it see,s to be corrected.


----------



## katoom400

Beef said:


> My wife and I just got our 2013 back from the dealer. Apparently the cables were installed incorrectly at the factory. A day and a half of work for them, but it see,s to be corrected.


photo's attached


----------



## katoom400

"Another way of looking at it. When the bed slide is out, should the gap between the trim and the supporting wall be constant from the top down to the bottom? Mine is about 1/4" at the top to somewhere closer to 3/4 at the bottom"

this is the way mine is. can someone give me the step by step on how to adjust the cables to get the slide level or at least the inside seal consistent from top to bottom?

I'm still confused as to whether or not the slide is supposed to have sag built in to shed water, or it is supposed to be completely level and you just raise the front of the trailer to pitch the water away?


----------

